# What Is Wrong With This Picture



## kickyou (Mar 23, 2002)

I found this on another discussion board that I visit and wanted to share it here.It takes a few minutes to figure it out so be patient.Also if you have speakers turn them on as it will help you figure it out.Rember to look closely because it is hard to figure out what is wrong.

http://www.yammies.com/hello.html


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 23, 2002)

You dirty rat 

Cthulhu


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

a friend sent me the link to the site a while ago but it didn't work.

That's one I'm not going to forget.


----------



## kickyou (Mar 23, 2002)

I love this link. I have had alot of fun with it.When my Mom first sent it to me a month ago I about fell out of my chair.I just found the link to it the other day and have been sending it to everyone I know.


----------



## Zoran (Mar 31, 2002)

I will be sending you a bill for my broken monitor and the stitches for my hand.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 3, 2002)

Dude! we're coming to get you for that one! Of course I'm going to send it to a bunch of people first.

:soapbox:


----------



## daniel_r (Apr 4, 2002)

Haha.... that was really cool:supcool:


----------



## Lucy Rhombus (Apr 5, 2002)

Help, I don't get it!  Maybe it's because I get no sound when I view it on Netscape with my Mac?


----------



## kickyou (Apr 6, 2002)

You need speakers and you have to be patient it takes a couple of minutes for the whole picture to load so you can see what is wrong with the picture.


----------



## Lucy Rhombus (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks, kickyou!  I watched it for a while (and saw the little surprise), but I got no sound with Netscape on a Mac, so maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 8, 2002)

One question.  Where did you get a picture of my Mother-In-Law?:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Stew (Apr 13, 2002)

Hahaha,  I couldn't figure out why my speakers weren't working.  Then suddenly I got a very loud awakening, good one!


----------



## BlastU (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *You dirty rat
> 
> Cthulhu *



Thats what I said to the person to gave the link to me, except  it wasn't "rat" it was more of a , well, it has the initials of "S.O.B" and I had an angry smilie because my grandma was standing right there and she was looking at the screen and fell on the bed when it flashed..


----------



## Yari (Apr 22, 2002)

Zen......


/Yari


----------



## AZ_Kenpoist (Apr 25, 2002)

If you guys thought that was funny, you should see this guy's reaction.  hehehe

http://www.jaybill.com/article.php?articleID=94

:rofl:


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Apr 26, 2002)

One of my high school students showed this to me during class.  The class knew what was comeing.  

They thought the way I reacted was pretty funny. :rofl:  

Just imagine a whole class rolling because they pulled one over on their teacher. :shrug:


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 26, 2002)

I got many people at work with this one.  The best was from a manager trainee.  If there wasn't a drafting chair in front of her, she would have hit the floor.

She hates me now.

Cthulhu


----------



## KatGurl[v2] (Aug 8, 2004)

Do you mind if I revive this thread? It sure was a great one. My dad showed it to me LAST YEAR and I'm STILL scared of it....


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 8, 2004)

I remember when this first surface on th web it was great.  Good Job on bringing back to the people.


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 8, 2004)

...first time I've seen that [insert expletives here]...methinks I need a cigarette and a cell phone....cigarette to calm down and the cell to call 911 cause I just had a coronary...


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 8, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...first time I've seen that [insert expletives here]...methinks I need a cigarette and a cell phone....cigarette to calm down and the cell to call 911 cause I just had a coronary...




Got to love that little clip.


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 8, 2004)

yes...falling out of my chair certainly isn't a daily occurance...er...well..yeah.


----------



## Scout_379 (Aug 8, 2004)

these "sabotage" videos dont effect me anymore!
but i do get my laughs from the reactions of others!
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/swreaction.html


----------

